# Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg



## Sportexrute (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Petrijünger,

die nächste Anglerprüfung findet am

 Sonnabend, den 06. März in 
03238 Finsterwalde
Markt 1 (Rathaus) 

statt.

Die Prüfung beginnt um 9:00 Uhr 



Es besteht keine Pflicht einen Vorbereitungslehrgang zu besuchen. Antragsformulare sind unter  



anglerverein@web.de 


erhältlich. 



Finsterwalde liegt im Dreieck Berlin - Dresden - Leipzig.


Die Prüfung ist offen für Angler aller Bundesländer und unser Brandenburger Zeugnis gilt in anderen Bundesländern zur Erteilung eines Fischereischeines.


Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


Petri


Wolfgang


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Halte ich für ein Gerücht, ist nicht der erste Wohnsitz ausschlaggebend für die Zulassung zur Prüfung??



Oh Mann, findet sich doch immer jemand der es besser wissen will.

Bei und in der Prüfung in Brandenburg saßen mehr Berliner und Sachsen als Brandenburger. Und alle haben ihren Fischereischein in ihren Bundesländern bekommen.

Man bekommt den Fischereischein nur in dem Bundesland, in dem der Erstwohnsitz ist. Die Prüfung kannst du aber auch woanders machen. Hier gibt es eine wahre Prüfungswanderung. Schon wegen der nicht vorhandenden Pflichstunden und den günstigen Preisen.


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> so viel zu Thema "Besserwisser".... DU solltest dich erstmal erkundigen, bevor Du herumlaberst!!
> 
> Es ist schlicht FALSCH, dass Prüfungen überall gelten!!




Hihi...armes Bayern. Die meinte ich ja auch nicht, mit anderes Bundesland. Die kochen doch eh immer ihr eigenes Süppchen. Kann man ja nur drüber lachen. :q


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gib halt wenistens zu, dass Du Mist erzählt hast
> 
> Außerdem ist die Info vom TE irreführend und falsch und könnte unwissenden unnötiges Geld und lange Gesichter kosten!!



Ich habe das gerade mal überflogen. Scheinbar ist Bayern das einzigste Bundesland in dem die woanders abgelegte Prüfung nicht gilt.
Schlussendlich sollte man den Bayern verbieten in anderen Bundesländern zu angeln, mit ihrem Schein. Die sollten da eine Extraprüfung ablegen müssen. :vik:


----------



## Locke4865 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Sollte mich wundern wenn Sachsen die Scheine ausstellt
wie du schreibst ist die Prüfung offen für alle
das ist im Prinzip richtig 
nur in Sachsen ist der Lehrgang im Gesetz verankert und somit verbindlich#6
*Sächsische Fischereiverordnung – SächsFischVO*
* § 22 
 Vorbereitungslehrgang *

 (1) Der Vorbereitungslehrgang dauert dreißig Unterrichtsstunden. Er beinhaltet einen theoretischen Teil und eine praktische Einweisung in den Gebrauch der Fanggeräte und in die Behandlung gefangener Fische.
(2) Die Lehrpläne für die Vorbereitungslehrgänge bedürfen der Genehmigung durch die Fischereibehörde. Sie sind laufend fortzuschreiben und müssen bei Abweichungen vom Rahmenlehrplan erneut genehmigt werden.


Du kannst nichtmal deinen BRB Schein in einen Sächsischen umschreiben lassen


*SächsFischG*
* § 21
 Voraussetzungen für den Fischereischein, Sachkundenachweis, Fischereiprüfung*

  (1) Der Fischereischein wird nur erteilt, wenn der Antragsteller
   1. 
  das vierzehnte Lebensjahr vollendet hat, 

   2. 
  die für die Ausübung der Fischerei erforderliche Sachkunde besitzt und 

   3. 
  keine Versagungsgründe entgegenstehen. 



  (2) Der Nachweis der Sachkunde ist, abgesehen von den Fällen des Absatzes 3, durch erfolgreiches Ablegen der Fischereiprüfung zu erbringen.
  (3) Als sachkundig gelten:
   1. 
  Fischwirte und Personen mit einem Hochschulabschluss auf dem Gebiet der Fischereiwissenschaft, 

   2. 
  Personen, die eine der Fischereiprüfung gleichwertige Prüfung auf fischereilichem Gebiet bestanden haben, und 

3. 
 Personen, denen bereits ein Fischereischein ausgestellt worden ist. 


 Satz 1 Nr. 3 gilt nicht für Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer, *die ohne Sachkundeprüfung* ausgestellt werden, sowie für Jugendfischereischeine.
  (4) Die Fischereibehörde kann Personen, die ihre Sachkunde auf andere Weise nachgewiesen haben, von der Ablegung der Fischereiprüfung befreien.

Edit
Dieses ist meine Meinung und Auslegung der VO
nach Rücksprache mit der Behörde sieht das wie im Post 23 beschrieben


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Sollte mich wundern wenn Sachsen die Scheine ausstellt
> wie du schreibst ist die Prüfung offen für alle
> das ist im Prinzip richtig
> nur in Sachsen ist der Lehrgang im Gesetz verankert und somit verbindlich#6
> ...


*AHA.......*

Ich will doch hier gar keine Diskussion los treten. In meiner damaligen Prüfung, waren sehr wohl auch "Sachsen". Und alle haben dort auch ihren Fischereischein bekommen. (Nachweislich)
Und alle haben den 30stündigen Vorbereitungslehrgang besucht. Hab doch nirgendwo was anderes behauptet. Nur das es für Brandenburger keine Pflicht ist, diesen Lehrgang zu besuchen. Angeboten wir er trotzdem. Hab ich auch gemacht. 
Und eine Sachkundeprüfung muss auch abgelegt werden, denn nichts anderes ist die Fischereischeinprüfung.


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In BaWü musst Du auch eine extra Prüfung ablegen, wenn Dein erster Wohnsitz dort ist.... soviel zu  "ich hab mich informiert".....
> 
> Bevor hier polemisch gelabert wird, sollte man sich wirklich zuerst genau informieren - das gilt auch für das erste reißerische Posting!!



Du bist ja ein Schlingel. 

Ich habs mal überflogen, stand da. Sonst hätt ich ja geschrieben "Ich weiß es genau!". Steht aber nirgendwo. :vik:

http://www.landwirtschaft-mlr.baden-wuerttemberg.de/servlet/PB/show/1053487_l1/Fischereischein_und%20staatliche_Pr%C3%BCfung%201-2009.pdf

In anderen Bundesländern absolvierte Fischerprüfungen gelten in der Regel auch in Baden-Württemberg (Ausnahme s. § 14 Abs. 4 LFischVO). Nach § 14 Abs. 2 Nr. 4 der
Landesfischereiverordnung können von der Fischereibehörde (Regierungspräsidium) weitere Prüfungen anerkannt werden. 

Die Gleichwertigkeit anderer als der oben genannten Prüfungen ist im Einzelfall von der Fischereibehörde zu beurteilen, sofern sie nicht allgemein durch Erlass bekannt gegeben wurde. Die für die Beurteilung notwendigen Unterlagen sind vom Antragsteller vorzulegen,
bei Unterlagen in fremder Sprache mit Übersetzung.

Also ganz ausgeschlossen sollte das wohl nicht sein. Im Gegenteil. Ich möchte wetten, das man die anerkennt bekommt. Zumindest wenn der 30 stündige Lehrgang besucht wurde.

Vielleicht sollten wir einfach Beispiele zu Wort kommen lassen.

Achso, bevor du loslegst. Deine Änderung ist vom 18. November 2008
Meine ist von Januar 2009.


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> hast Du aber.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke im laufe des Tages werden sich noch Leute finden, die genau das aber so gemacht haben. Es scheint ja, zumindest für den Sachsen, einzig an den Lehrgangsstunden zu liegen. Scheinbar wusste er nicht, das man die in Brandenburg nicht ablegen muss, aber sehrwohl kann.


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Des Pudels Kern ist aber DIESE Aussage des TE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau. Denn nirgendwo steht im Eröffnungspost das Wort "allen".
Besserwisser!

Zitat:
Die Prüfung ist offen für Angler aller Bundesländer und unser Brandenburger Zeugnis gilt in anderen Bundesländern zur Erteilung eines Fischereischeines.


----------



## padotcom (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wortklauber



So lange wir noch drüber lachen können, ist doch alles okay.

Murks ist aber trotzdem, das es da nicht endlich mal eindeutige und für jeden gleiche Regelungen gibt. Egal, wie die nun nachher aussehen.


----------



## Gladiator (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*

hab meine prüfung in HH gemacht und in bayern einen  schein ausgestellt bekommen


----------



## Sportexrute (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Hallo streitbares Anglervolk,

vielleicht ist die Formulierung etwas "unglücklich" gewählt, aber ich habe nirgends "ALLE" Bundesläder erwähnt. Ich erwarte auch nicht das aus dem fernen Bayern jemand zur Prüfung nach Brandenburg fährt.

Unsere Prüfungszeugnisse werden jedenfalls in Sachsen und Berlin problemlos anerkannt und der F-Schein erteilt ohne den Nachweis zu erbringen einen Lehrgang mitgemacht zu haben. Das war jedenfalls Ende 2009 definitiv so und mir ist keine neue Regelung bekannt. 

Natürlich steht es jedem Interessenten frei, sich vor Ablegen der Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland bei der für Ihn maßgeblichen Ausgabestelle der Fischereischeine zu informieren.

Brandenburg ist für das Ablegen der Prüfung so beliebt weil es hier recht unkompliziert und preiswert ist. 

Sicher ist ein guter Vorbereitungslehrgang die optimale Prüfungsvorbereitung, nur schaffen es viele zeitlich nicht. Und wer glaubt nach bestandener Prüfung ein fertiger Angler zu sein, der irrt. 

Ich nehme seit 10 Jahren die Prüfung ab und glaube schon etwas davon zu verstehen.

Petri
Wolfgang


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*

So nach Rücksprache bei der Behörde sieht es so aus 

Im Gegensatz zu meinen 1.Post im Trööt wird die Prüfung des Landes Brandenburg in Sachsen anerkannt

ausschlaggebend dafür ist die VO von 2008 des Landes BRB über die Fischereiprüfung
welche die Voraussetzung zum anerkennen gibt

die Prüfung ist der in Sachsen gleichgestellt nach

 *SächsFischG**  § 21*
2.
  Personen, die eine der Fischereiprüfung gleichwertige Prüfung auf fischereilichem Gebiet bestanden haben, 

somit können Sachsen in BRB die Prüfung ohne Vorbeitungskurs ablegen und bekommen auf das Zertifikat in Sachsen den Fischereischein ausgehändigt#6

mein 1. Post ist meine persönlich (allerdings falsche) Interpretation des Gesetzes #q


----------



## Knispel (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*

Ich glaube einmal gelesen zuhaben, wenn ich als Bremer in Bayern fischen will, ohne weiteres als Tourist einen Schein mit meiner Bremer Prüfung und Fischereischein bekomme. Verlege ich meinen ersten Wohnsitz dorthin, ist muss ich eine Bayrische Prüfung ablegen, da diese in Bayern von staatlicher Seite geleitet wird, hier im Norden aber vom Verband. Mein Fischereischein bleibt aber weiterhin gültig, da er behördlich ausgestellt wurde, fazit : ich bekomme mit ersten Wohnsitz in Bayern trotz behörtlich ausgestellten Fischereischein keine Lizenz, da ich keine staatliche Prüfung des Landes Bayern vorweisen kann. Armes Deutschland kann ich da nur sagen ...


----------



## Gladiator (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Termin Anglerprüfung in Brandenburg*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ich glaube einmal gelesen zuhaben, wenn ich als Bremer in Bayern fischen will, ohne weiteres als Tourist einen Schein mit meiner Bremer Prüfung und Fischereischein bekomme. Verlege ich meinen ersten Wohnsitz dorthin, ist muss ich eine Bayrische Prüfung ablegen, da diese in Bayern von staatlicher Seite geleitet wird, hier im Norden aber vom Verband. Mein Fischereischein bleibt aber weiterhin gültig, da er behördlich ausgestellt wurde, fazit : ich bekomme mit ersten Wohnsitz in Bayern trotz behörtlich ausgestellten Fischereischein keine Lizenz, da ich keine staatliche Prüfung des Landes Bayern vorweisen kann. Armes Deutschland kann ich da nur sagen ...



hab mein wohnsitz von hh nach bayern verlegt und habe den bayrischen schein ohne zusätzliche prüfung bekommen und hab meinen schein noch in hh gemacht.


----------

